# Identifikation für existierende Nummer



## Quadrati (13 Mai 2017)

Ab Juni muss sich ja jeder bei der Freischaltung seiner Prepaid Karte ausweisen etc.
Bereits aktivierte Nummern (auch uralte) müssen offenbar auch nachträglich identifiziert werden.
Nur wie genau und in welchem Zeitraum, dazu findet man die unterschiedlichsten Angaben.
Hat hier zufällig jemand Ahnung ?


----------



## Lauser3 (4 Juni 2017)

Angeblich innerhalb eines Jahres.
Das wird noch eine richtig spannende Sache. zB wenn auch nur ein Buchstabe (zb s, ss , ß) bei der Anmeldung von Anno Domini anders steht als im Ausweis. Ist das der Fall, kann man heute bereits die Nummer nicht zu einem anderen Provider mitnehmen.
Wird das bei der nun notwendigen Identifikation genauso gehandhabt heisst das in vielen Fällen, dass einem eine seit X Jahren bestehende Nummer entzogen wird.
Hat jemand zB unterdessen geheiratet, muss das nachgewiesen werden.
Oder bei einer Adoption ist eine Beglaubigte Geburtsurkunde erforderlich.
Das wird ein Spaß !
Lauser


----------



## Heiko (4 Juni 2017)

Vor allem ist es mal dringend erforderlich.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2017)

Stand: 11.4.2017, 10.47 Uhr

http://www.swr.de/swr1/rp/tipps/pre.../-/id=446880/did=19358268/nid=446880/1wce7c3/


> Eine Pressereferentin von Rossmann teilt mit, dass man dort "auf keinen Fall eine Registrierung an der Kasse vornehmen" werde. Für die Identifizierung der Prepaid-Kartenkäufer müsse sich der Partner Vodafone Gedanken machen. Auch Lidl Deutschland sieht die Verantwortung bei Vodafone. Einer Pressesprecherin zufolge prüfe man dort die Identität der Käufer mithilfe von Standart-Adressvalidierungsverfahren und anderen Methoden bereits mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt.
> 
> Vodafone selbst versichert durch eine Sprecherin, dass man im Rahmen der neuen Regelung weiterhin die Karten verkaufen werde. Eine Aussage, wie genau die Identifizierungspflicht erfüllt werden soll, könne man zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedoch noch nicht machen.
> 
> Insgesamt müssen sich die Discounter also noch einige Gedanken machen, um auch nach Einführung der Registrierungspflicht im Juli 2017 noch Prepaid-Karten verkaufen zu können.


Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Sepp66 (3 Juli 2017)

Unterdessen heisst es, man habe zumindest auf die zuerst geplante nachträgliche Registrierung existierender Nummern verzichtet. Auch weil es rund 700 Mio Kosten verursacht hätte ....


----------



## Schartner (9 August 2017)

Der Verzicht ist unterdessen amtlich


----------



## Hoening (20 August 2017)

falsch, die entscheidung darüber ist nur verschoben


----------

